# Alternative zu Virtual Audio Cable VAC gesucht!



## Cruzes (4. November 2010)

Nabend,
ich suche ne KOSTENLOSE Alternative zu Virtual Audio Cable (VAC) oder irg. Programm was Audio Ein/AUsgänge Simuliert ( Virtuelle Soundkarte o.Ä )
Da ich im mom net gerade das Geld dazu habe sowas zu kaufen.

Bitte nur Post´s die mir wirklich weiterhelfen, weil sachen wie "was willst du damit" o. "warum braucht man sowas" findet man über Google zuhauf.


----------



## Cruzes (6. November 2010)

*Push*

irgendwer muss doch ne alternative kennen


----------



## muehe (6. November 2010)

leider nich


----------



## spectrumizer (6. November 2010)

Ist mir auch nicht bekannt. Das einzige was ich kenne, ist eben auch VAC. Und mit 25€ ist das auch nicht zu teuer, finde ich.


----------



## Ogil (6. November 2010)

Frage ist halt wirklich welche Funktionen du genau brauchst. Wenn es nur darum geht z.B. beim Aufnehmen einen Spiele-Videos auch Ingame-Sound zu haben, dann sollte da der "Stereomix" der Soundkarte auch reichen.


----------

